# Mason Jar Hole



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

I know someone out there knows the answer...

I got the 2 3/4" hole saw bit this weekend and it's a bit to small, I was able to spindle sand it to the right size, but... does anyone know the proper sizes?

1. For the mason jar to fit to the "lower lip/ring"

2. For the mason jar to fir past the upper ring in the jar (might be the same)

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I also have 2 3/4 hole saw and i done just what you did. Not sure of the proper size sorry.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not following you. Are you wanting to cut a hole in the inner cover, and the mason jar will actually fit down inside the hole a little ways? 

Normally, you just sit the mason jar feeder on top of the inner cover hole. The bees can get to the holes in the feeder lid with no modifications to the inner cover.


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

I wanted to make something that would hold 2 jars and allow me to change the jars out without bees escaping.

A board will go over the inner cover, it will have mason jars stuck in it with hardware cloth to stop the jars from falling farther than the bottom of the "jar" board. The board will be held up about 3/4" over the inner cover for bees to get to the sugar water. Thin of a open square (picture frame) on a solid (jar) board.

So, how big are the mason jar holes so the lid and the jar will go into the hole? I know 2 3/4" is too small...


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

Also... already running the gallon jars, just looking for something that I can make that will not let the bees come out of the inner cover holes when I pull the jars.

FYI - don't have many gallon jugs, but I have a lot of mason jars.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have my one gallon feeder pails on top the hive and I used a 1.5" IRWIN circle saw.
You can change them out without the bees getting upset!
It's simple, fast, efficient, safe, and easy!
Those glass jars are an accident waiting to happen.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I read a thread somewhere about using window screen or I think it may have been #8 hardware cloth over the hole of the inner cover and the bees stay in and can still feed. Ventilation does not seemed to be too hindered. I tried it and it works for me. Though I am using window screen I think I will go to the hardware cloth. I am only using it for late season trapouts and swarms so, unless I have some way to keep it warm above a starving cluster in winter, I won't be gearing all my inner covers to this.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use #8 hardware cloth. I cut a 5/8 inch 4x4 square plywood, cut out my hole in the center. I position it 90 Degrees offset from lid with the #8 under it with some caulk to keep water out when it rains. Looks good on top of my 3/4 in ply lids and gives enough grip to hold the mason jar ontop.

It works well to cut down the one bee that attacks you when you change the SW. Does not stop the stings when I am messing with multiple hives. :doh:


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

OK - I guess I need to rephrase my question in another manner since I am too confusing, so here it goes.

When building a boardman feeder out of wood. What size is the hole you drill in the wood to put the jar into?

I know 2 3/4 is too small, I am thinking it is 3" or 2 7/8"


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Take a tape measure and measure it!


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks. Appreciate the help. I did measure, thought it was 2 3/4". I found out I was wrong after buying a $18 hole saw bit.

Just thought someone would know the answer.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

NO, i DONT, however, I have jsut finished laughing since everyone gave you every answer you didnt want/need.....lololol. Sorry, it was jsut too funny.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

The hole in a Dadant entrance feeder is 72mm. The nearest english size would be 2.875 or 2&7/8 inches. 
As measured with an electronic caliper.

So much for trivia... Fuzzy


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Way to go, fuzzy!!!:d


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Fuzzy! :thumbsup:

That's what I needed to know.

Paul


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

This reminds me of the old carpenter saying;

" Measure once cut twice - Measure twice cut once " :doh:

PCM


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Boardman feeder holes are board to accommodate the special aluminum quart jar cap that comes with the feeder base.
Measure the lid diameter of the lid that you are planning to use and bore a hole in the wood with an adjustable hole cutter.
Walt


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

plapczynski said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the help. I did measure, thought it was 2 3/4". I found out I was wrong after buying a $18 hole saw bit.
> 
> Just thought someone would know the answer.


My Hole saw is 2 3/4 and it is really snug. Might be a bit nice to be a bit bigger but, when I cut it sloppy to that size it works holds the bottle really really snug.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

2 3/4" works for me! It is a bit snug but I want a tight seal help keep things from running in like water. The more you use the hole the looser it gets also.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

the size is 2 13/16" but I cant find one that size


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

plapczynski said:


> I know someone out there knows the answer...
> 
> I got the 2 3/4" hole saw bit this weekend and it's a bit to small, I was able to spindle sand it to the right size, but... does anyone know the proper sizes?
> 
> ...


And update to an old thread:

Paul, like yourself, I measured the hole at 2 3/4 inches... But based on your post, I went a size higher and got a 2 7/8 hole saw. It was perfect for the mason jar lid, and in fact, the wider lip at the bottom of the lid was wider than the hole, preventing the whole lid from falling through.

So I can confirm Fuzzy's post: 2 7/8 hole saw it is.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

2 7/8" is the size you want.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Does it just barely not fall through and is it snug? Trust me you do not want a wobbly jar....
I find when they are snug they make handles for the said lid.
mike


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

2 7/8 is snug and the rim keeps it from going through. A day or two of propolis and it's water tight.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I built something very similar to this for a top bar hive. We wanted three jars that could be changed by someone who is afraid of bees. I ordered three boardman feeders, the ones made from tin and wood. I took them apart and cut off the tin part with the jar hole in it and screwed that piece to the top. The thickness of the wood let the jar lid sit on the screen below and was supported by the tin above. I can send you a picture if you'll give me your email address.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

If you are planning to dedicate your hole saw to cutting lid holes, you can re-set the teeth a bit wider with a hammer and punch to make a bigger kerf (or use an old saw kerf tool) and get closer to the 2 7/8" opening - I'll bet close enough - don't get too heavy handed with the stretching. Just a thought. If it doesn't work, the bigger bit option still exists.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>This reminds me of the old carpenter saying;

I thought that was "measure it with a micrometer, mark it with chalk, cut it with an ax and drive it in with a sledge hammer..."


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going to say take the lid with you to the store and find the one that goes over it best. For mm hole saw bits, a guy on ebay has them but they are cheap, not cheap as in price but cheap as in it may cut soggy cardboard so you will have to sharpen them. (the guy sells them in sets of two, why i need two sets of bits that dont work not sure but though i would warn you, they come in a very nice box though.)


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

2 7/8 inches equals 73 mm. And it's the perfect size for doing what you are talking about. If you hold a lid up to it the hole saw looks too tight, but you don't have to do that because it actually is 2 7/8 inches. Resetting the teeth on the 2 3/4 one you have is a great idea to remember in case there is a zombie appocolypse.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

PCM said:


> This reminds me of the old carpenter saying;
> 
> " Measure once cut twice - Measure twice cut once " :doh:
> 
> PCM


Yeah, heard that before......"I cut that board 3 times and it's still too short !!!"


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

2-3/4" hole saw. If you are using a hand drill, pivot it around to widen the opening on the jar side. It will kinda taper the hole. If you are using a drill press just work the board around. In my experience, some of the mason jar lids fit perfect with no modification, some will fit very tight and I have to make the hole a bit bigger. Some hole saws do not spin perfectly true and make the hole a touch bigger anyway. It only takes a little bit, though. Try it on a few scraps and you'll pick up on it.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

70mm works for me but after some syrup drips on the cut it needs a little rasp work


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

> >This reminds me of the old carpenter saying;
> 
> I thought that was "measure it with a micrometer, mark it with chalk, cut it with an ax and drive it in with a sledge hammer..."


Sound like a framer to me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Sound like a framer to me.

Of course. You'd never get away with it as a finish carpenter. You'd have to drive that in with a tack hammer and a block of wood then...


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

> Of course. You'd never get away with it as a finish carpenter. You'd have to drive that in with a tack hammer and a block of wood then...


Bees are darn smart - they know most of us are not piano builders - propolis to the rescue.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

plapczynski said:


> ... When building a boardman feeder out of wood. What size is the hole you drill in the wood to put the jar into?...


Opinions are like belly buttons, we all have our own. 
How about making a honey supper sized inner cover with tall sides (say out of 1x4s) and with a 4 'inchish' sized hole in the plywood bottom. Screen over the hole with 8" wide metal window screen, stack an empty supper over it, then add whatever style lid you use and presto, you got yourself a hive top feeder that the bees don't get defensive about when you replace their feed, it's difficult for other bees to rob, and it won't drown bees. 

Don't leave the feeder cover on the hive all year, or keep the feed jar, or else (best) keep a solid jar top on the screen wire when not feeding to discourage the bees from proplizing up all the holes in the screen. If you are located in a very cold enviroment this feeder-intercover also can double as a quilt or insolated top and can vent or absorb moisture.


----------



## TehachapiGal (Mar 5, 2015)

13 holes. 12 holes around the lid in a circle and 1 in the middle. The holes are the size of a stick pin (the pin with a head on it that's used to hold fabric together when sewing.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

TehachapiGal said:


> 13 holes. 12 holes around the lid in a circle and 1 in the middle. The holes are the size of a stick pin (the pin with a head on it that's used to hold fabric together when sewing.


What? Are you smoking something? Chewing some cactus buttons?


----------



## TehachapiGal (Mar 5, 2015)

What? Mann Lake sells lids with holes in them. Don't ever disrespect me again. 70G Metal Perforated Feeder Lid


----------

